# NJ Saltwater Fishing Piers



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

Is this the entire list of Saltwater Fishing Piers left in NJ?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a pier (name unknown) between Longport and Ocean City that was created from the remains of the old OC-Longport Bridge. Technically it may be in Egg Harbor Township. There is also going to be a pier or catwalk for fishing on the still under construction GSP Bridge between Somers Point and Beesley's Point (mile marker 29).


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

It is kind of sad if you think about it. Always had a blast when I got to do any kind of fishing as a kid. I think fishing is pretty much a rich man's game anymore.


----------

